# haunted Forest for Volunteer Fire company



## DaMightyOak (Apr 22, 2013)

This page has been great so far for finding ideas and DIY, so i figured id share what i have come up with so far for 2013 thanks to all of you! :devil:

The haunted forest was great lil less than 10 yeas ago when the company lost interest and let it go to the way side. it was a 3/4 mile scare that was one of the most popular in the area. This year we all got together and ecied it was time to bring back the Forest.

I opened my big mouth up and said i would run it! yeah this is going to be a little bigger than my back yard haunts have been.

It has 10 areas with room to expand and is a walk thru the woods, that is creepy enough in the dark alone, then they let us play!

of all the stuff that was still standing there is this bridge that a member built the it a troll bridge it had a air hammer effect under neither we are still going with something like that there.

We have decided we want to do a prison/jail break scene that is still in planning, but electrocution is on that paper!!!

having the standard butcher/cannibal house(chain saw included) still want to make a twist on it somehow .

working on a haunted zoo featuring one pissed off gorilla. (would love to make a giant wolf puppet for this have to see how time goes)

working on a haunted farm complete with giant mutant rabbit and mushrooms, lil farm house and a corn maze with some really good scare crows, alive and dummy

got a big creepy carnival section the has a fun house with slides so far, a hoping to expand this into a open air carnival of horrors type thing, 

working on a lumber yard/ saw mill thing for a few more chain saws action.

few small er spots that still need themes thinking about making them part of one of the bigger schemes just to eliminate to much jumping around , but we have a good amount of space in between areas to allow a regroup time.

just wanted to get this out there looking for suggestions on any of the themes or over all

first time for me doing anything this big have lots of helpers but i seem to be the twisted mind of the group! 
:zombie:


----------



## DaMightyOak (Apr 22, 2013)

O biggest reason for writing this and I forgot to add it, we have to have a orientation room for rules etc due to our insurance and we can have fun with it as long as rules are clear. i didn't know if if would be to much to try and link everything together into one story, something like a dark worm hole sucking evil from all over the world and dropping it here into this forsaken woods?? or just let every area stand on its own??


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW that sounds like a major project MO. Good luck with it all. I think your concerns about safety are a primary and so yes rules need to be clear but also some serious attention to detail in terms of tripping hazards in a real wooded area. If there isn't a designated path, people could wander off and trip over all manner of things.


----------

